# Yo! Spunky the Raichu and friends return! (DBZ Club 2)



## Monoking (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay, since the old club died...

Fwee. Disscuss all Dragon Ball/Z/GT/Kai whatevers here.




			
				Still pending member's list said:
			
		

> Blazer
> Me
> Adrian Malacoda
> Braeburn
> ...



Some topics to start us off:

Best Villain and why

The fact that none of the movies (except maybe, Cooler's Revenge) fit into the plot

Why GT was cancelled


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 5, 2012)

Uh, no. The previous one was only posted in February, and if the club has 'died' I don't think a new thread is really going to do much to change that. Just bump the old one.


----------

